# Cannondale Slice Plus Jacket



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Has anyone seen any of the Cannondale clothing line? As winter approaches, I need to replace my jacket. I was looking for something that is fairly lightweight, windproof with some insulation. Has anyone seen this Cannondale Slice Plus Jacket? It looks fairly to do the trick and appears form fitting. Would appreciate any feedback from anyone who has this or has since the garment.

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a Cannondale jacket, will have to check which model it is. I purchased it around February of this year and really like it. It has the sleeves that attach magnetically and they just pop off to create a vest. I live near Houston so don't need anything very warm, just to knock the wind off on the cold days and if it's raining. I'm not for sure how the rest of their jackets run size wise but this particular jacket runs small, needed a larger size than normal.

Just checked, I have the Morhphis jacket, probably not what you are looking for but I have been very happy with it.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't have the Cannondale jacket but two that I have that work great are the Performance Transformer and the Performance Aspen. The Transformer is lighter and windproof and has removable sleeves. The Aspen has more of a fleece interior but still wicks well and is windproof. The sleeves are not removable. It also fits really tight around the hips but the two way zipper allows you to loosen it up a bit.


----------

